# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Algunas marcas de arroz de las variedades extra y superior incumplen normas de calidad

## gpacheco

*Lima, abr. 06 (ANDINA).-* Algunas marcas de arroz de las variedades extra y superior incumplen la Norma Técnica Peruana, señala un estudio realizado por el Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (Indecopi) para conocer la calidad del arroz embolsado que se comercializa en el país.  
De acuerdo a la Norma Técnica de Cereales y Menestras: Arroz Pilado (NTP), el arroz de variedad extra debe tener cero por ciento de granos dañados, es decir, que han perdido calidad a causa de factores climáticos (calentamientos, heladas), fermentaciones, entre otros. 
Sin embargo, de las muestras de las 12 marcas de arroz extra analizadas todas presentaron algún porcentaje de granos dañados: Costeño Graneadito, Hoja Redonda y La Siembra (0.4 por ciento); Valle del Norte Extra Mejorado (0.3 por ciento); y, Bells, Florida y Molino Rojo (0.2 por ciento). 
Las marcas Metro, Paisana del Norte, Rompe Olla, Valle Sol y Wong mostraron 0.1 por ciento de granos dañados. 
Asimismo, las muestras de tres marcas sobrepasaron el límite de granos quebrados, que es de cinco por ciento, según la NTP. Estas fueron: Rompe Olla (9.8 por ciento), La Siembra (8.1 por ciento) y Wong (5.6 por ciento).
El estudio, elaborado por la Gerencia de Estudios Económicos y el Servicio Nacional de Metrología del Indecopi, también comprobó deficiencias en algunas muestras de marcas de arroz superior. 
De 13 productos analizados, cinco excedieron el límite de granos dañados permitido para esta calidad, que es de 0.5 por ciento. Se trata de Bells, Cheff Selección, Hoja Redonda y Mi Sabrosón con 0.7 por ciento de granos dañados cada uno. 
Por otro lado, se comprobó que todos los productos analizados cumplieron con las normas de rotulado y peso neto.  
La investigación incluyó una muestra de 26 variedades de arroz embolsado (pertenecientes a 18 marcas), adquiridas en supermercados de la capital.
Según la norma técnica, la mayor calidad del arroz corresponde al Grado 1, conocido comercialmente como extra. Le siguen las variedades superior (Grado 2), corriente (Grado 3) y popular (Grado 4). 
El Indecopi recomendó a las amas de casa que, al comprar arroz envasado, verifiquen la información señalada en los envases y no presuman que el arroz más caro es el de mejor calidad.  
Por ejemplo, la muestra de la marca Aprecio sólo indica en su envase que corresponde al Grado 3, sin precisar que se trata de arroz corriente. No obstante, este producto se vende a un precio promedio de 3.70 nuevos soles, similar a lo que cuestan otras marcas de arroz superior.  
Finalmente, precisó que aunque esta norma técnica no es de carácter obligatorio, es conveniente que exista una estandarización de la calidad de este producto para que los consumidores tomen decisiones acertadas de compra. 
Además, se debe tener en cuenta que estos productos emplean las categorías de calidad contempladas por la norma técnica.Temas similares: Características de algunas variedades de arándanos cultivados en Perú Vendo Aceite de oliva extra-virgen de exportación Trámite de Registro de marcas en INDECOPI El 77% de exportadores fiscalizados incumplen con algún requisito para acogerse al drawback Otorgan incentivo superior S/. 1 millón para incorporar tecnología en producción agrícola

----------

